# One joint as bad as 5 cigarettes?



## ivoryline13 (Aug 2, 2007)

I read this on Yahoo! yesterday and I was pretty shocked.

article link:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20070730/hl_afp/healthdiseasecannabis


anybody know if this is a lie or something?
I don't know much about weed compared to you guys
share your knowledge.


----------



## booradley (Aug 2, 2007)

That's why I use a bong!  Water filters out most of that crap!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 2, 2007)

ivoryline13 said:
			
		

> I read this on Yahoo! yesterday and I was pretty shocked. anybody know if this is a lie or something?
> I don't know much about weed compared to you guys
> share your knowledge.


 
It would depend on several things; Is this an internationally recognized study? Was scientific method applied? Exactly what parameters were used in all aspects of the testing that applied directly with Marijuana?

Hell, I can set up a test in a dirty bucket on my back porch. I can get the results published by someone. It doesn't mean the results are truly proven.


----------



## ivoryline13 (Aug 2, 2007)

that is basically what I was thinking

and no, only in the UK


----------



## smokeytheherb (Aug 2, 2007)

i have a really hard time trying to believe that every time i hear it, cigs do have filters but still


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Aug 2, 2007)

Its Propaganda, Propaganda I Tell You!!!!!!!!!!!




:**:     :rofl:


----------



## mojosat (Aug 2, 2007)

Toke a cigarette like you would a joint and tell me which one you think is worse for your lungs. 
Also the study does not take into account for the fact that most marijuana users smoke on average less than one joint a day, and average cig smokers puff about a pack a day. So marijuana still wins the health argument there.

Also, if there are so many carcinogens and cancer causing baddies in marijuana, then why has there never been a single documented case of a non-tobbaco smoker having lung cancer that is attributed to marijuana?

I hate to be the tinfoil hat type, but really, what a load of poopaganda!!!!


----------



## mojosat (Aug 2, 2007)

booradley said:
			
		

> That's why I use a bong!  Water filters out most of that crap!


 
Actualy the are two schools of thought on that. The contrary being that by filtering out the bad you filter out the good too and therefore, whether it be self rationalization or medical fact you end up smoking more from the water pipes. I dunno either way, I gave up having unnecesary paraphanelia in the house about the same time that I quit dying my hair purple and realized I was old enough to vote, but it is food for thought.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 2, 2007)

i use some nice glass too sometimes. It all depends on the bud.. and the mood. I have been smoking pretty heavy (weed) for over 10 years now. I am healthy as i can be. 

It's propoganda, as most government funded studies are. The ones that don't come in line with the governments lies get trashed. Only studies like these make it to print. 

Heck when i was a kid they used to rate a spliff to a pack of ciggs... now it's only 5 ciggs..i wish they would make up their mind.


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't really know. It can't be good for you. if you're woried about it, don't smoke weed lol. 

Try vaporizing weed if you want. I enjoy smoking weed as well as the high personally. I like the different methods i'm able to use to give a nice variety. Vaprizing i hear isn't bad for you or as bad for you, in fact i read up on this because of curiosity in a post. It gets you higher and it is healthier. 

Go for it if you want, if not try consuming weed, that's another method!  Bad or good i'm smoking weed.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm in total agreement with Dwayne,
  The gauge I use is perhaps a bit strange to some of you, but here it is. Inside lining the walls of your lungs is a fine short hair called, Cilia. These hairs sweep your lungs of trapped paticulate, tars, and other irritants. In cigs the nicotin paralizes temporarily this washing out action. I never coughed smoking pot anywhere near as much as I did when I smoked cigs. 
   My rule of thumb now is a break in it often enough to clear my system, (and my head LOL), and it works well.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Sniff sniff*
Anyone semll that?lol>Another B* propaganda.



			
				mojosat said:
			
		

> Also, if there are so many carcinogens and cancer causing baddies in marijuana, then why has there never been a single documented case of a non-tobbaco smoker having lung cancer that is attributed to marijuana?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 3, 2007)

If anyone thinks smoking weed isn't affecting their lungs in a negative way you're crazy. If you are breathing smoke on a regular basis then you're not perfectly healthy, regardless of how you feel.


----------



## jamstein (Aug 3, 2007)

all this health nonsense...

MJ is bad for you, probably not as bad as binge drinking or smoking

its worth it though, you trade in some years as an old person for some fun

who wants to be 130 years old anyway right?


----------



## CaLiO (Aug 3, 2007)

jamstein said:
			
		

> all this health nonsense...
> 
> MJ is bad for you, probably not as bad as binge drinking or smoking
> 
> ...


 Couldn't agree more. Yea its not the healthiest thing for the body, but not nearly as bad as its made out to be


----------



## booradley (Aug 3, 2007)

mojosat said:
			
		

> Actualy the are two schools of thought on that. The contrary being that by filtering out the bad you filter out the good too and therefore, whether it be self rationalization or medical fact you end up smoking more from the water pipes. I dunno either way, I gave up having unnecesary paraphanelia in the house about the same time that I quit dying my hair purple and realized I was old enough to vote, but it is food for thought.


 
Actually, I discovered many years ago I can vote and still have "unnecesary paraphanelia." And I keep it all in the beach front condo I own... :hubba:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 3, 2007)

jamstein said:
			
		

> who wants to be 130 years old anyway right?


Every single 129 year old....hehe


----------



## booradley (Aug 3, 2007)

They sure do like to use cigarettes as the yard stick by which other health hazzards are measured. Check this one out: http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/36077


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 3, 2007)

> Every single 129 year old


----------



## Rocker420 (Aug 3, 2007)

You know i have heard about this befor. My school once tried to tell me this in thought that it might help me quit smoking cigs. I think its a load of **. Like Stoney said, so they had alittle test with 200 people....big deal, no major facts were found out.How long were all those people smoking anyways. Lets just say that anytime the government tries to tell us ciggaretts are better for us then our beloved marijuana, we just cover our eyes and ears.


----------



## jamstein (Aug 3, 2007)

booradley said:
			
		

> They sure do like to use cigarettes as the yard stick by which other health hazzards are measured. Check this one out: http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/36077



...is there anything out there that isnt trying to kill me?

out of cars, laser printers, smokers and drunks im not sure i should go out anymore (joke)


----------



## SweetmadnesS (Aug 3, 2007)

seriously, i cant walk out the door without running into a billion things that can give you "cancer". 
_"dont use cellphones, they give you cancer"
"dont stay in the sun, it gives you cancer."
"dont drink tab, it gives you cancer."_
next thing you know there gunna be telling us breathing gives us cancer. well ya know what, i dont even care anymore. let me get my cancer in peace already.


----------



## BLUNTHEAD420 (Aug 5, 2007)

and it if does give me cancer, ill buy some more so i dont have cancer anymore


----------

